# Tangelo Tosser



## Lasal Banty (Jan 5, 2003)

The Tangelo Tosser is made and sold by Bill Woods, 5495 East Atchison Street, Fresno CA 559-251-8973. 

I use it when shooting flyer ducks and pigeons as well as for a big long throw from my wife on a long retired dead bird. It has become one of my critical training items.

When loading the live bird in the basket, I like to have the feet pointing out so that the bird can not kick himseld loose at the wrong time.

Lasal


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

I just ordered one this week. It is this year's Christmas present to ourselves. 

Terry answer when I called to order it and we talked for over half and hour reminishing about our field trial experiences years ago when we lived in Utah and she and Bill ran that circuit.

The Tosser will be added to our arsenal of two Bumper Boys and each other. I have an idea on how to rig a remote release on it and will post the details when - and if - I turn my idea into practical use.

Debbie


----------

